

The Perfect Pizza - tjsnyder
http://www.varasanos.com/PizzaRecipe.htm

======
carbocation
At first I thought this was spam, due to the ads atop the page. Then I saw the
following:

> Sally's Apizza in New Haven, CT. Aside from NYC, New Haven is probably the
> best pizza town in the U.S. There are at least 10 pizzerias there that are
> better than every pizzeria in my home of Atlanta. New Haven sports many
> styles of pizza, all good, but this is the quintessential "New Haven Style".
> No other town I've been in makes this kind of pizza. The pie below is half
> Marinara and half cheese. My photo of Modern Apizza, a few miles away,
> didn't come out that good. _But Modern is even better than Sally's in my
> opinion._

This guy sees through the hype about Pepe's and Sally's and gets right down to
it, though he's not even from New Haven. Impressive! (The only thing better
than Modern pizza is B.A.R. pizza, IMHO.)

------
altano
Does anyone know where to get good pizza in Boston or Cambridge? An absolute
prerequisite before answering this question is that you must agree almost all
pizza in NYC is delicious and almost all pizza in Boston is the most inedible,
greasy, rubbery, piece of shit ever. Especially Upper Crust's burned garlic
pizza.

Acceptable pizza I've found:

    
    
      * Felcaro's BBQ pizza (Cambridge St)
      * Bostone's plain Sicilian (Newbury St)
      * Figs' spicy chicken sausage (Charles St. *must* eat on the spot)
    

Notice none of this is just plain pizza, as I haven't found an acceptable
slice yet.

Getting good food in Boston is such a fucking chore.

------
zmmz
_It's one of my favorite combinations: Rosemary, sun-dried tomatoes, fresh
chopped tomatoes, mozz and pepperoni._ I've just had a revelation, the
combination of Rosemary and sun-dried tomatoes is something that never
occurred to me and sounds like the best thing on a pizza ever.

I would be interested to see what this guy makes of Sao Paolo, which
apparently has around 10,000 pizza places. I'm sure there is some gold to be
found there.

------
defen
My favorite pizza place of all time - De Lorenzo's Tomato Pies in Trenton NJ -
is on his "to be tasted" list. Can't wait to read his review because this guy
seems to know a lot about the topic.

------
wmblaettler
I have been using his dough recipe (or my variant of it) for a while now. This
guy definitely knows pizza. It's worth checking out if you like to make pizza
from scratch.

